# Extra bolt identification 🤷‍♂️



## Schtoink (2 mo ago)

I have a 1949 Ford 8n project tractor. Ran when I bought it but had been cobbed together over the overs. Mostly the wiring was a birds nest of repairs. So I stripped the tractor down, and cleaned and painted parts. Of course I have one extra bolt I can't figure out where it goes. Any help would be great


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a brake drum retaining screw. Part number 24667-S.... But I could be mistaken. It is grey so it shouldn't be off of any "Red Belly" items like the engine or tranny for instance.


----------



## Schtoink (2 mo ago)

Maybe, but I never took brakes apart. I pretty certain the grey color is primer. When I started this project while back I cleaned primed and painted any parts I took off.


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

Looks like an oil plug , never saw a bolt with a screw driver slot that big , if it is , there will be an O-Ring for sealing b/c it's not tapered like a pipe plug


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Looking at the slot head shows that this screw doesn't get removed from its location very much, plus the detritus in the thread shows this to sit somewhere that comes in contact with a little oil or grease over time with dust attaching itself to the threads, I have seen slot head studs like this way back in time, I am thinking on the adjustment arm of the belt tensioner for the generator, something like that area would explain the detritus in the threads, another would be the battery tray, the bonnet area too, just a thought.


----------

